# Taurus 9mm T111 G2



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Does anyone own one of these? If so what are your pros and cons on this handgun?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner


----------



## Timber63 (Apr 2, 2012)

My wife has the PT 111, and I have the PT 111 Millennium Pro. We have never had any issues with either of them.. Taurus gives a lifetime warranty on them. I would not hesitate to buy another.


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

That's good to know. I want to buy something for my wife. She has never shot a gun before. We looked at 380's but she felt like it was too small. Would this be good for a small woman to start out with?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner


----------



## Timber63 (Apr 2, 2012)

My wife is 5 ft 2, and the PT111 fits her well.. It does have some recoil, after firing about 40 to 50 rounds it will start to hurt her wrist. She also has the Kel Tec 380. The Kel Tec has more recoil, and is more difficult for her to hold.


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks for your input I think I'm sold on it looking at some reviews online as well it seems to be a pretty accurate and reliable gun. Especially for the price.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner


----------

